# Betriebssystem



## bubblegumsoldier (26. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Betriebssystem zu schreiben, aber nicht mit Diskette (PC zu neu) sondern mit ab Besten CD? Nur ganz einfach mit weiss auf schwarz... Und wenn ja, dann bitte eine detailierte Intruktion.


Danke


----------



## timestamp (26. Juni 2012)

Wo das Betriebssystem liegt ist schnuppe. Du kannst im BIOS auswählen wovon gebootet werden soll.
Ich weiß nicht wie dein Kentnissstand liegt, nehme ihn allerdings mal nicht als all zu hoch an. Ggf also vorher mal die Grundlagen anschauen. Benötigt werden Kentnisse in Assembler, und z.b. C.
Hier findest du ein altes Tutorial:
Ein eigenes kleines Betriebssystem


----------



## Seppi123 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hier gibts komplettes Tutorial und kompletten Code 
http://www.lowlevel.eu

>>Mit Community
>>Komplettes Betriebssystem (Gut Erklärt, Kompletter Code)


----------



## Teambeta (1. Dezember 2012)

Heyho.

Bist Du dir sicher, dass Du anfangen möchtest, ein Betriebssystem zu schreiben? Ich kann dir sagen, dass das nichts ist, was man ohne viel Überlegen einfach dahinzaubern kann. Du musst viel lesen, Zeit damit verbringen einfach nur unterschiedlichste Algorithmen und Mechaniken zu verstehen, etc.

Wichtig sind für dich als Doku definitiv die Intel-Manuals (System Programming und das Instruction Set).

Am besten wirst Du dich auch nicht direkt mit realer Hardware beschäftigen, sondern mit virtuellen Maschinen, es sei denn Du möchtest Unmengen an Geld für CDs und HW (denn die wird dir mit Sicherheit mal flöten gehen) ausgeben und viel Zeit verschwenden um Fehler zu finden, denn Debuggen geht da eher schlecht.


----------

